# Health care jobs in Thailand



## apothecary (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi can anyone advise me where I can look for healthcare jobs in thailand? - I am a pharmacist but have worked in healthcare management for several years so would be interested in working in management, development or pharmacy. Any ideas would be most welcome 
thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

In small scale operations you come up against the protectionist Thai legislation restricting the number of farang workers by forcing the employment of four or so Thais for every foreigner. Work visas are tough to obtain. The international pharmaceutical companies, voluntary organisations etc I imagine are your best hope, but it's not my field.


----------



## apothecary (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks - any info helps as really just starting to think about this as an option


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

I would think that it would be almost impossible to get a job in the medical area in Thailand.The way that the Thai system works.


----------

